# Clay Sculpting



## karliejaye

Does anyone here do sculpting with clay? My husband is a ceramics artist (on the wheel, not sculpture) and I have been eyeing his 700 lbs of clay, wanting to play with sculpting. I had a dream the other night where I sculpted the perfect barefoot hoof (do I sound like a whck job yet?!) and I really want to give it a go.
Just curious to see if others work in this medium and to oogle pictures :wink:


----------



## Kaleighlg

LOTS of people sculpt model horses. I do. I have never heard of ceramic model horse sculpting but i'm sure there's some people out there who do it!


----------



## tinyliny

ooo! I love scuplture. just love it. art in 3D is so very challenging and so satisfying, and clay in the hand is just like eating chocolate; primeivel!


----------



## karliejaye

Finally got around to doing some sculpting with DH's help tonight. Both are very rough first attempts and I need to bag them and leave them alone for a while.


----------



## karliejaye

My first horse bust attempt. I realize after looking at photos, I need to move the ears back and I tend to make the muzzle too big and boxy.


----------



## DancingArabian

Those AMAZING for your first attempts!


----------



## Yogiwick

Very cool! Agree for someone just starting it's amazing!!

It has type too, which in art can be more important then exact realism.


----------



## horseNpony

I agree, amazing first attempts! 
I used to sculpt model horses, but I never fully sculpted the horse, just added bits and changed around some features. I got out of it before I had a chance to do one from scratch.


----------



## karliejaye

My second attempt. The back is going to feature an arrow head.


----------



## karliejaye

A rough start on number three.


----------



## tinyliny

you're getting better and better, and so fast, too! I like them. maybe not perfectly anatomically acurate, but I love the style. there'sa lot of strength and action in them. great work!!


----------



## karliejaye

Thanks, tiny! That means a lot to me coming from such a fantastic, talented artist such as yourself.
The truth about how well they turn out won't be known for a few months, though, since they need to dry thoroughly before they go in the kiln for the bisque fire. Then I need to figure out how I want to glaze them, and fire them again. 
Oy vey, it is an intense process, but I have to say, I LOVE it!


----------



## tinyliny

there's a reason why ceramics are expensive; there is a lot of time and hand work in them.


----------



## karliejaye

Eek! DH is showing his boss, who is a metal worker/studio owner and he wants me to try sculpting wax, and casting in bronze. I am so not ready for this! I have been doing the big busts for less than a week!


----------



## tinyliny

your work is perfect for bronze!! you go girl!


----------



## sarahfromsc

karliejaye said:


> My first horse bust attempt. I realize after looking at photos, I need to move the ears back and I tend to make the muzzle too big and boxy.


I love the boxy nose. It looks very 'old', or war horsesque if you will.

Lovely!


----------



## karliejaye

Last night I did some "surgery" on my first piece to fix the position on the ears. also added slip to try a technique to make detailed hair for the mane. and my beverage for scale reference


----------



## tinyliny

want my honest opinion? of course you do, right?

the "chunky" original mane was more suited with the overall look. the "new" mane is too busy , IMO. it's not ruined. its still good. but, if you are doing art, feel free to make it YOUR style, not necessarily needing to make the mane "real".

the replacement of the ears, however, does help. I hope that this will not create a weak spot that will break during firing. it's a risk, and a learning process, as you know.


----------



## karliejaye

The mane look better now that it has dried, less busy.

I decided to try a new take on the bust set up. Need to add the mane, get more details around the nose and mouth and trim down the base as soon as it dries enough to support itself.


----------



## karliejaye

Branching out and doing a bull. I have horns but they need to get leather dry before attaching.


----------



## karliejaye

Got the horns secured.


----------



## tinyliny

The horns seem a little thin to me. I mean, they seem to light weight. Of course, whatever you do, they are going to be delicate and subject to breaking.


----------



## xJumperx

Wait, these are just your first attempts?! You are a fantastic artist! Keep them coming!


----------



## karliejaye

The horns are very much an experiment! I tried making bigger (thicker horns) but it made the bull look like a watusi, not the longhorn/brahma mix I was going for. We will see. My husband think's it'll be fine. He makes some art pieces that are very thin spikes that hold up fine with this same Timberline clay, though his are not precariously perched on a sculpture! 

The bull was fun, but I am going to heed hubby's advise since he is a professional and all. That is I need to stick to horses and make 10-20 in a row to really get my style down since right now I am kind of between stylized and realistic and kind of groping in the dark style-wise.

Also, this weekend I am heading into the Willamette Valley and while there I get to pick out some underglazes to start "painting" the two that have been bisque fired. So excited to see one finished.


ETA: And thank you all for your compliments! They mean a lot to me. I have never considered myself artistic, cause I can't draw well, I am just a mess with paints and I don't have a refined eye for photography. I think I just needed to try 3D! Which is weird since I have no depth perception, lol!


----------



## Zexious

Wow, you're very talented!


----------



## tinyliny

Yes, you definitely have. Sense of the 3D.


----------



## chanda95

I am very impressed. I have always envied those who could sculpt and sculpt well and for you just starting out...you have an incredibly bright future with this if you keep it up. I actually really like your bull.


----------



## karliejaye

Newest piece in progress.


----------



## RobinPony17

Your projects are amazing!! I love making pottery and I am in the process of making horse-inspired projects as well. I was wondering though, how do you make such large pieces while keeping them hollow? Is the clay fairly thick? I would love to make a head as beautiful as yours


----------



## karliejaye

I am still learning and self-taught so I am sure it is not completely correct, and each one I have done differently.
At first I made them solid, and in a day or two was able to flip them over and use a hoop to hollow them out some. Then my husband showed me how to wedge and roll the clay so I have been making slabs and rolling them into cones which I assemble, them squish and mold into the shape I want. This last one took 5 slabs and was really hard to do without it collapsing. I think it is as big as I can go without using a wire armature.
They are very thick. We don't have a slab roller (yet...) so I am getting them to about 1/2 to 3/4 inches thick, but then often add clay on top to thicken the eye and jaw areas.


----------



## Zexious

Lovely, as usual


----------



## karliejaye

Newest work in progress. The clay is from a new bag and is wetter than the last so it kept slumping. I need to let it dry a day or 3 before I can really get much more done. I was going for a sassy biting expression, but right now it kind of looks like he is singing, hahaha. LOTS left to work on with this one:


































Some more details and finish work on this one. DH helped me put a bar in the inside of it so we can hang it as a wall piece. I also decided to try a technique I saw on youtube for making hair texture. It did not turn out like hair AT ALL for me, but I like the result and since my sculptures aren't 100% life like as is, I went for it:


----------



## tinyliny

I love the mane! the intention of the pattern is great!

as for the open mouthed one, the lower jaw bothers me. a horse's lower jaw is pretty straight, so the lower teeth cannot drop down like that unless the whole jaw is dropped down. it makes it look like there is a "hinge" just behind the lower teeth, when in actualitty, the jaw hinges way back by the ears.


----------



## karliejaye

Tiny, I think you hit the nail on the head about what seems so off on the new one. I need to get more specific reference photos on open mouthed horses. It was frustrating working with the clay that day, just too wet and slumpy, I finally had to bag it and walk away. I seem to see more what needs to change from photographs of the pieces than when the piece is right in front of me.


----------



## jaydee

Those are really good - you should try using wax and casting some models from ceramic or a porcelain resin mix
Both of these people began just like you and now making a good living from selling the results
Home
https://www.robertharrop.com/index.php?route=common/home

Bob Harrop began his sculpting when he was recovering from a bad riding accident


----------



## karliejaye

Oh my goodness! Those Doggie People are fantastic and hilarious! What fun.

I am not sure where this will lead yet. As of now I am having fun with the ceramic clay I have been working with, though DH and his boss (a metal worker) want to see some pieces cast in bronze or aluminum. I know I am not there yet, but maybe one day. 
DH is a wheel potter and as such tends to look down on slip casting, but I am trying to keep an open mind and give anything a try that I get the opportunity to test out.


----------



## jaydee

I think you'd find wax a lot easier to work with


----------



## tinyliny

Sorry, but I think those dog things are hideous. Your work is better. Eventually, bronze will be perfect.


----------



## jaydee

The dogs might not be to many people's tastes but they've made the Harrop's very wealthy - plus they employ all local people to hand paint the models and work in their units.
Bob did some beautiful bronze horses and porcelain ones too but could never make it pay the way the 'cartoony characters have.


----------



## animalartcreations

I sculpt equine related subjects using polymer clay and apoxie sculpt. I haven't done a horse without some fantasy flare, yet. I'm always compelled to add on wings, a horn, or both.


----------



## animalartcreations

I sculpt equine related subjects using polymer clay and apoxie sculpt. I haven't done a horse without some fantasy flare, yet. I'm always compelled to add on wings, a horn, or both.


----------



## karliejaye

@animalart, that is quite whimsical. I really like the mottled legs. What are you using as hair?

I decided to scrap my singing abomination, hahaha. I just couldn't adjust it enough, it had dried too much. So, in the scrap bucket he went. Luckily ceramic clay is super easy to recycle so it really isn't a waste.


----------



## animalartcreations

karliejaye said:


> @animalart, that is quite whimsical. I really like the mottled legs. What are you using as hair?
> 
> I decided to scrap my singing abomination, hahaha. I just couldn't adjust it enough, it had dried too much. So, in the scrap bucket he went. Luckily ceramic clay is super easy to recycle so it really isn't a waste.


I used a combination of pulled lambs wool and feather fluff from my turkeys. No animals were harmed in the process. Now that it's shedding time I'll be gathering up some horse hair for later projects. I have a variety of colors to pick from.


----------



## karliejaye

I thought it looked a bit like the downy fluff of feathers!


----------



## IndianaJones

Do any of you sculpt with no fire clay? I was wondering how functional it really is.


----------



## karliejaye

I was not aware there was such a thing! I will ask hubby about it tonight, I am sure he knows about it.
Everything I use is mid fire clay (Cone 6) or raku clay (Cone 06).


----------



## animalartcreations

IndianaJones said:


> Do any of you sculpt with no fire clay? I was wondering how functional it really is.


Do you mean air dry? I've used it here and there but most kinds shrink from just a bit to quite a lot so you have to really plan out what you're doing. There is more than one option when it comes to air dry. I like cold porcelain for some things but I find that polymer clay and apoxie sculpt are best for how I like to work. Apoxie sculpt is a no shrink air dry medium.


----------



## karliejaye

My biggest piece yet! Hubby helped a ton with the base and armature. I was going for a draft, but I think this looks like a Morgan.


----------



## lh4e

i have been sculpting in school, i'm in the middle of a centaure right now.
i don't have pictures but i will upload later maybe.
anyway it's real fun messing around with the clay, i found it extremely calming and really satisfaing. 
you're doing great especially as a begginer, i hope to see more of your work.


----------



## KigerQueen

you should raku fire one of your creations. I have used cone 6 glazes with raku with amazing results!! i used a fire orange on a fox mask i made and it turned out AMAZINGLY bright! You could also go another route and use black acrylic paint and then apply oil metallic rub on paint. Here are some pics of my masks i have made. i need to make horsey stuff soon. (i will dig up the pic of the metallic rub ons later)


----------



## karliejaye

We have both a midfire electric kiln (cone 6) and a propane raku kiln we built (cone 06). The problem with firing in a raku kiln is they actually get more fragile, so I am trying to stick to the midfire, but I may play around with some of the raku glazes we have made and some oxide mason stains in the low fire.

I glazed my two first busts last night, along with the horse hoof I did a while ago. The busts I decided to put a black mason stain on the eyes and cover in a clear glass glaze. The rest I did a an iron oxide stain wash on the body and a deep concentration on the manes. We are going to leave them without a clear overglaze so they will be matte and rustic. I am really excited to see how they turn out. The hoof I did an iron oxide wash and covered in in clear glaze. The clear glaze tends to shift the color from a rusty red-orange to more of an earthy gleyed wetland color. I should have photos of the results in a few days.


----------



## karliejaye

Also, I fixed the nose up on my big guy the other day. I didn't notice until I was looking at photos, but it was pretty twisted.


----------



## tinyliny

can't wait to see them out of the kiln!!


----------



## KigerQueen

really? i never saw a real difference. we bisque fired them the same as the high fire stuff. my high fire stuff sames to be more brittle and i work with the same type of clay for all my work.


----------



## karliejaye

KigerQueen said:


> really? i never saw a real difference. we bisque fired them the same as the high fire stuff. my high fire stuff sames to be more brittle and i work with the same type of clay for all my work.


???? I go by what DH tells me based on the clay we get. That's what was taught to him at all 3 of the studios and artists he worked for. I think it has to do with the rate of cooling, since in an electric kiln we put it on a 12+ hour step-down process, while in the raku kiln, we turn the propane down a little every 5 minutes or so. I hadn't paid much attention before, since I was just bookkeeper for his business, but now that I am also an artist I should probably learn more!:lol:

ETA: Also the raku process we use we take the piece out while still glowing red and either apply horse hair OR if it has a raku glaze, it goes into a sealed can with combustibles. Those are the really fragile pieces. We do have a few crackle and crazing glazes that stay in the kiln until cool and they seem on par with the mid fire electric pieces.


ETA again; My big piece (that I am calling a Morgan) cracked in half  Luckily it was low enough on the base that we were able to cut the head off and added some brace bars to the back so we can mount it on wood and have it be a wall piece. I was pretty bummed, but I think it will still be a neat piece. Such is the nature of clay.


----------



## karliejaye

Finished the first two busts.


----------



## SueC

This is great, KJ! Have you ever made a gargoyle? I dream of making gargoyles for our house...


----------



## karliejaye

My very first two, which have been dubbed the Earth Horse Series, thanks to their rustic, soil looking finish. Got them mounted on cherry stands which has since been finished with Danish Oil.









Greenware waiting to be fired in the electric kiln! We have been having a lot of thunderstorms though, and don't want to risk a power outage or surge whilst the kiln is firing. That would be bad :shock:


































I picked up some really neat pigments to work with, some mason stains, others matte color shifting stuff. I am going to put the finished pieces into "series" based on how they are finished. The ones above are in the Earth horse series, I have a gorgeous grey/sage mason stain that will be the Stone Series. A wheat and light orange breaking pigment will be the Prairie Series, and a gorgeous antique looking green/turquoise pigment will be the Forest Series.

Additionally I am playing with a few new forms. One that everyone who has seen adores can sort of be seen in the corner of one of the greenware photos above, a very rolly-poley pony. Mush more playful than the others.


----------



## tinyliny

you are working with your artist spirit, letting it fly!


----------



## Zexious

They're lovely! <3 Looking forward to more finished pieces!


----------



## karliejaye

A few works in progress. Haven't been able to get much sculpting done since it's too hot and dry to get much done before the clay dries out. So I've been glazing.


----------



## GreySorrel

The long horn is cool....love the coloring. Around here we have some long horns who are brown and white....


----------



## karliejaye

Thanks. Glazes are really interesting and deceptive. The heat of the kiln changes the colors pretty dramatically, so this interactive pigment on the bull will actually turn dark brown and mossy green, in sort of a brindle pattern. DH had a whole load that looked like pepto bismol, and came out bright blue and avocado green! Crazy chemistry!


----------



## LoftyCastle

I sculpt sometimes  here are a few pics


----------



## DreaMy

These are all so beautiful, I dream of the day that I have access to a kiln again. My elementary school art teacher had a kiln and we frequently made pottery which was amazing but it was far from beautiful, in hindsight though it was a lovely experience to go into a full blown creative mode and a fleeting lack of obsession over perfection...


----------



## karliejaye

DreaMy, yes, isn't it wonderful to just let go and let that Right-brain take over!? I am a very detail oriented person with a science-based job that demands a lot of analytical thought and decision making. It feels SO good to get home and give that left-brain a break. I find clay especially to be therapeutic. The connection with the medium is unlike any other art form, in my opinion. I don't even need to make anything, either, sometimes just taking some scrap and rolling it into a ball is fun!

There are air-dry and oven-dry clays you could work with, without a kiln. Or, we have heard of more and more ceramics co-ops cropping up where you can use their kiln in exchange for manning the shop for x number of hours per month!


----------



## DreaMy

karliejaye said:


> Thanks. Glazes are really interesting and deceptive. The heat of the kiln changes the colors pretty dramatically, so this interactive pigment on the bull will actually turn dark brown and mossy green, in sort of a brindle pattern. DH had a whole load that looked like pepto bismol, and came out bright blue and avocado green! Crazy chemistry!


I glazed a pot once and argued with my teacher for about half an hour over whether the hot pink was going to turn blue-green or dark brown. It turned out mossy green, but we had a good laugh


----------



## GreySorrel

Those are GREAT!! I love coming over here and seeing what your doing....


----------



## karliejaye

GreySorrel said:


> Those are GREAT!! I love coming over here and seeing what your doing....


I am hoping to get going on Trixie's bust after this weekend!


----------



## SueC

KJ and LC, I am just gobsmacked by how good your work is! Wow!

The creative versus critical thing, I know exactly what you're talking about. My landscape painting was actually best when I was 14 and happy to just freely dab paint on and believe in a good outcome (I like Impressionist style painting). I just got into this kind of flow and the painting happened quite unconsciously. After the university science degree, it was like I couldn't select a colour or size of dab or a placement without my brain instantly computing the many possible implications of each choice. I was way too conscious of the process.

Listening to music while painting and concentrating on that instead helps turn that whole analytical brain thing off, at least for me.

KJ, I hope you're settling in well at your new place and getting it into the shape you want!


----------



## karliejaye

Well, I said I wouldn't call myself an artist until I sold a piece, and this weekend at the Independence day festival I sold both of my horse busts I had finished and on display. I didn't think it would be a huge deal, but it really is quite validating for someone to like your work enough to pay for it!
We got 8 more pieces out of the kiln last night, so I just need to mount them on wood stands, finish the wood and photograph them. I am really excited about my bull and eager to enter him into the Art and Agriculture contest.


----------



## DreaMy

Congratulations!

A few years ago I was in Dublin and bought a painting from one of the local artists (they set up in the park and there are some really quality pieces), as it turns out it was the first piece she had ever sold out of art school. The artist still sells her work at the same park, and I still love looking at her pieces even though I can no longer afford them :lol:


----------



## karliejaye

I am so excited to get to donate a piece to a fundraising event for a therapeutic riding center in town. I opted to donate my piece of a mustang standing in wind, because I think it is symbolic of how we all face turbulence in life and is an ode to those who stand through it all. Here is Storm Chaser:





























I also have these smaller sculptures done. They are matte except for the eyes and still need to be mounted on wood stands. I may put them on book ends, actually. And I am going to be doing more "fleabitten" finishes, I really like how it came out!








Lastly, I am toying with my wall hanging pieces, I think I want to make them coat and/or key racks:


----------



## hollysjubilee

karliejaye said:


> I am so excited to get to donate a piece to a fundraising event for a therapeutic riding center in town. I opted to donate my piece of a mustang standing in wind, because I think it is symbolic of how we all face turbulence in life and is an ode to those who stand through it all. Here is Storm Chaser:
> View attachment 668729
> 
> View attachment 668737
> 
> View attachment 668745
> 
> View attachment 668753
> 
> 
> I also have these smaller sculptures done. They are matte except for the eyes and still need to be mounted on wood stands. I may put them on book ends, actually. And I am going to be doing more "fleabitten" finishes, I really like how it came out!
> View attachment 668761
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I am toying with my wall hanging pieces, I think I want to make them coat and/or key racks:
> View attachment 668769
> 
> View attachment 668777


Great job and congratuations!
Have you tried unicorns? I bet some little girls would love to have unicorn coat hooks or robe hooks in their rooms!
and if you can do horses, I bet you can do some dragons . . . and those would go over with both boys and girls.
Exciting for you!


----------



## tinyliny

you go girl!!!!


----------



## Shoebox

I LOVE working with clay. I haven't gotten to since high school because of the lack of kiln, but I wish that there was a place I could go and make stuff that they would fire for me.


----------



## karliejaye

Shoebox said:


> I LOVE working with clay. I haven't gotten to since high school because of the lack of kiln, but I wish that there was a place I could go and make stuff that they would fire for me.


You'd be surprised the number of community colleges and small co-ops that are available to fire for you! A few phone calls and maybe you can locate one!


Well, my bull is finished and photos are entered into the Art & Ag contest. I am very, very pleased with the results. I was worried when I put the interactive pigment on that it would be too dark, but indeed, it is amazing what the heat does to the chemicals! Went from being almost pitch black to this:


----------



## DreaMy

I _love_ the coloring on that bull. Best of luck!


----------



## karliejaye

DreaMy said:


> I _love_ the coloring on that bull. Best of luck!


Thank you. It is Georgie's Interactive pigment in Autumn Foliage with a home-made zinc-free clear glaze on top after a wipe back application, fired to cone 6. I am really eager to try some of the other IA pigments they have:
At Georgies: Interactive Pigments


----------



## karliejaye

A few finished pieces I got photos of yesterday:

An Ode to Thelwell (the rolly-poly nature of the pony reminded me of Thelwell's drawings):








The Polo Prospect:








Grey Area, a bust of my late Irish TB, Grey Area (AKA Hank):


----------



## Zexious

Lovely, as usual~


----------



## Mercy98

You are amazing!!! I'd love to learn how to sculpt


----------



## karliejaye

Thank you all for your kind words. It really has helped encourage me to keep trying.


Mule:










I am also working on a website, though it leaves much to be desired. Hopefully when I have more inventory and can justify it I will pay for the domain name. But for now: kjwsculptor


----------



## Zexious

Have you considered maybe joining a model horse group? You'll receive lots of great criticism and tips there!


----------



## Windover Farms

karliejaye said:


> My first horse bust attempt. I realize after looking at photos, I need to move the ears back and I tend to make the muzzle too big and boxy.


Wow amazing!!!! Good job!


----------



## karliejaye

Great idea, Zexious! I found one to join last week, but no one really works in the same medium on there, but I feel I can still get some good insight. DH is also putting me in contact with an old boss of his who is masterful at hand building in ceramics, so she can give me some constructive criticism. I want to get better!

Last 3 days I did 3 new pieces. These are made with raku clay, so higher grog content and very different in terms of plasticity and cracking. We will see how they hold up to drying and firing.

From Left to Right: Hellenistic Era inspired piece I gave myself 30 minutes to do; A hunter pony with button braids; and my first attempt at adding tack, a racehorse:


----------



## Zexious

I think the racehorse is my favorite <3


----------



## karliejaye

Zexious said:


> I think the racehorse is my favorite <3


Mine too! May be pre-sold as well, if he stands up to the drying, bisque fire and raku fire without cracking or flaking.


Got a bit done on Trixie for GreySorrel a few nights ago. I am not 100% happy with being able to match horses from photos, but I like the piece for what it is:


----------



## tinyliny

thhose arevery nice, very. check the angle of the nostrils on your clay ration agaisnt the photo.


----------



## GreySorrel

Your doing a great job....so sorry I haven't checked in till now....Trixie colicked about 2 weeks ago, spent the night in the barn keeping an eye on her then up to our vet to stay the night the next day. They believe it was because she was impacted and her cecum was slightly displaced as well but all seems well now. 

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Zexious

It's coming right along! <3


----------



## karliejaye

4 more started yesterday and 6 going in the kiln tonight.
New ones in order: a fun little stylized foal, a teeny little bust (2-3" high), a bigger version of my racehorse in midfire clay, and a holstein in raku.


----------



## karliejaye

And an additional 2 today, including a Marwari.


----------



## karliejaye

A few finished and mounted pieces done just in the nick of time.


----------



## tinyliny

I like the blue one. Good idea using them as decorative hanging ware.


----------



## Zexious

Lovely! <3


----------



## Tracer

This is making me want to find and get out the block of air drying clay I bought a couple years ago, with the intention of trying to sculpt horses >.<

I had a go at making a horse once back when I was in school. Tried a full body and failed miserably!


----------



## karliejaye

My bull is going to Washington D.C. for the final round of judging in an Art and Agriculture contest! That is a huge ego stroke for me.

I got three small busts through the raku kiln last night and they turned out pretty well. I just need to mount them on wood and then I will be ready to share them with you all.


Tracer, you should get your clay out and play! Try not to have too many pre-conceived ideas of where you want the figure to go, just start out with a rough shape, set it down for a minute and look what it tells you it wants to be.


----------



## Zexious

Congrats!
Let us know the outcome ^^


----------



## karliejaye

*The Raku busts*

The raku busts turned out AWESOME! No cracking or exploding in the fast fire of our propane kiln and we tried a new "burping" technique during the reduction. Quite happy with the results. I may rub india ink on one to test if it makes the crazing stand out more.


----------



## GreySorrel

wooohooo very nice....congrats too on the one going to be judged....


----------



## karliejaye

I was originally going to make a "Four Horses of the Apocalypse" sculpture, but wasn't feeling the macabre nature of it this weekend. But I did want to do a combination bust, so I did the Three Sisters. They are 3 mountains in the Oregon Cascades with really interesting mythology behind them. So I transformed them into mares. I need to touch up North Sister (Faith) on the right, since right now it is reading as more masculine than feminine. Fun project, and I may do more of these multiple-horse busts in the future.


----------



## Zexious

Pretty! <3


----------



## karliejaye

Bah, the photo turned out really blurry, but here is my latest big project. I have a few other, smaller pieces in the works, too, but this is the big challenge I have been working at.


----------



## karliejaye

Haven't posted in a while. I've just finished the glaze fire on a few more pieces and mounted them last night:


----------

